# Taking a Gambel



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

This well-dressed gentleman is part of a rural covey I've tried 4 times to get close to, without success. Today I used an old fence for cover, and they heard me coming. This male sentinel was bringing up the rear and I finally got a digital copy of him.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW!

Almost like he was posing on purpose. Great job on the persistance and patience. It paid off for ya!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice pic. Quail are cool little birds.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Mucho thank you Saws and Clarq. It's funny because urban quail can be quite tame, but I prefer upland bird images with additional elements like this old barnwood. What a difference there is in the character of rural populations that have to deal with a wealth of predators. I've had this covey flush upon catching a glimpse of me 200 yards away. It was cool to catch up with one.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

B,

These are just fantastic!

cj


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

High praise Zimmy - glad you approve. How has your upland season been this year?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> High praise Zimmy - glad you approve. How has your upland season been this year?


Kinda slow, been doing a bunch of bird training with the long-winged thingy. I need to post up some pics soon.

Anywho, great shots!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Great photo!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Man......I really like that shot !!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Great photo, and great catch!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

How pretty is that!!!??!! I mean c'mon!! Flat out gorgeous and perfect!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Great as always nice shot.


----------

